# bluebird parts



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

ne one kno where i can find some 86-88 nissan maxima le'grand bluebird body parts thanks....


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

definitely won't find it here...


----------



## NissAllen (Aug 18, 2005)

Big_E-Dog said:


> ne one kno where i can find some 86-88 nissan maxima le'grand bluebird body parts thanks....


I was able to locate hard to find parts for my hubby's 82 310 at innerauto, they had nissan parts at a nice price.


----------

